# Eclipse zeigt keine Errors an!



## Velko (17. Jan 2016)

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe ein riesiges Problem und zwar, funktioniert mein Eclipse nicht wirklich richtig und es keine Errors in der Console an, es terminiert nichtmal mehr. Und ich möchte unbedingt, dass es die Errors in der Konsole anzeigt. 

Es makiert lediglich eine line Grün an und das wars. Bei meinen Freund funktioniert alles einwandfrei, daher muss irgendwas an der Einstellung falsch sein...

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen! http://imgur.com/vzT0kF5 Hier ein Foto zusätzlich


----------



## InfectedBytes (17. Jan 2016)

dein programm läuft noch und du bist nur im debug modus.
klick oben mal auf das rote quadrat. Dadurch wird dein programm terminiert


----------

